# Rain shoes - overshoes - galoshes?



## CadLawyer (Jan 7, 2018)

It might sound silly, but...

I understand it rains a lot in Singapore. It might sound silly but what do people wear (for shoes) to walk outside when it rains while going to work. I will be working in a formal environment. Do people wear galoshes (overshoes), or am I going to look completely ridiculous with my bright yellow swims?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CadLawyer said:


> It might sound silly, but...
> 
> I understand it rains a lot in Singapore. It might sound silly but what do people wear (for shoes) to walk outside when it rains while going to work. I will be working in a formal environment. Do people wear galoshes (overshoes), or am I going to look completely ridiculous with my bright yellow swims?
> 
> ...


Howdy,

We are in the Philippines where it gets a lot of rain also. I'd suggest overshoes to start with and go from there in Singapore.

Best Of Luck


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

Might be a bit late by now but in general people in Singapore wear slippers and bring their working shoes along so that they can change in the office. Most of the time the pathways are covered or underground, so you don't really walk full-on in the rain, it's just for the puddles and splashes etc.

So far I haven't seen anyone in galoshes probably because slippers are less bulky to store in a work bag or at the work table. =)


----------

